# Plastic pancake



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone see these before


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ampman said:


> Anyone see these before
> 
> View attachment 23250


Yup ,Not too often though..


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've seen them in bakelite before, not plastic.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the one in the picture is a bakelite. And yes very popular around here.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't even think drowning that pancake in maple syrup would make it taste good :jester:.

I have only seen steel pancake boxes. Used a bunch of them, but never seen a plastic one before.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I bet anything its from the early 40's


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> I've seen them in bakelite before, not plastic.


 Me too ! Bakelite !

I have never seen them made of plastic .

Bakelite boxes were used fairly often , 
in barns , and other farm buildings .

They also were used extensively in motor homes , and house trailers .


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> I've seen them in bakelite before, not plastic.


yea its bakelite i just say plastic


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I bet anything its from the early 40's


it came out of a house from around that time


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

That reminds me. Bakelite stuff has been used in our industry for years and years, I've probably tossed out a half ton of it. Lately I've been watching these shows like Antiques Roadshow and Storage Wars, they keep coming across things made of bakelite and getting all misty eyed nostalgic over it, then caliming it's worth big bucks BECAUSE it's made of bakelite.

Should I be saving this crap when I come across it now and maybe running it through the buffer wheel to make it shiny for these idiots?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Why are you guys talking about bakelite as if it isn't plastic? Bakelite is plastic. PVC is plastic. ABS is plastic, etc.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Bakelite is a tradename (now owned by Momentive Specialty Chemicals) of the generic thermoset plastic called "Phenolic".

Unlike thermoplastic resins which are melted and injected into cooled molds, thermoset material starts as a coarse powder, and then using heat and pressure, is converted into the consistency of thick toothpaste and injected into a mold. The mold is independently heated to a higher temperature, which then hardens the phenolic. The parts come out hot and need to air cool.

Phenolic sheet is typically referred to as reinforced phenolic and has layers of cotton, fiberglass, or other synthetic cloth.

Today, there are still quite a few phenolic components out there in the electrical industry. Things like circuit breaker cases, dimmer housings, or service entrance conductor dividers, are made with phenolics. Its cheap, has a high fire and dielectric resistance, molds very accurately, but has limited durability.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I found several in my truck just yesterday. I used em up though, so now today I will probably stop at the wholesale house and pick up another dozen or two.

Next month repeat.



Hey, I got an idea , lets all pretend its MH and we can talk about how illegal it is to use one with a 14-2.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/roadshow/archive/200002A49.html
http://video.pbs.org/video/2191898468/
http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-149559121.html
I rest my case. 
I'm getting out the buffing wheel and making Bakelite Jewelry for rich idiots...

"This brown disc medalion with holes in it is $600.00"
"It's ugly."
"Yes, but it's REAL BAKELITE!"
"Oh, well in that case, I'll take it."


----------

